# SHO-10s under the screen



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

I have only 29" clearance from the floor to the bottom edge of my screen. 
can I expect decent sound if I set the speakers on 10" stands under the screen? I can probably take care of the floor bounce with thick carpet. Or can I get better results with the speakers set horizontally? BTW, can the waveguide be turned 90 degrees?


----------



## dsully444 (Apr 10, 2008)

I have Sho-10s for my LCR above my 70" Sharp pointing down all in Horizontal config and they sound fantastic. The new Sho-10s (slot vent on the bottom) have a 90x90 horn so you do not need to make any adjustments to the horn itself, I asked that very same question when I purchased. I think as long as you angle them up, you should not have any problems. Enjoy.


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

dsully444 said:


> I have Sho-10s for my LCR above my 70" Sharp pointing down all in Horizontal config and they sound fantastic. The new Sho-10s (slot vent on the bottom) have a 90x90 horn so you do not need to make any adjustments to the horn itself, I asked that very same question when I purchased. I think as long as you angle them up, you should not have any problems. Enjoy.


this is a great news. thank you!


----------



## utahsavages (Apr 29, 2008)

zheka said:


> I have only 29" clearance from the floor to the bottom edge of my screen.
> can I expect decent sound if I set the speakers on 10" stands under the screen? I can probably take care of the floor bounce with thick carpet. Or can I get better results with the speakers set horizontally? BTW, can the waveguide be turned 90 degrees?




Yes, as stated they can be positioned horizontally. Even on the older versions they'd just reorient the horn before shipping. I'm using last years Sho-10 center in a cabinet horizontally and it sounds terrific.


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

utahsavages said:


> Yes, as stated they can be positioned horizontally. Even on the older versions they'd just reorient the horn before shipping. I'm using last years Sho-10 center in a cabinet horizontally and it sounds terrific.


Perfect. now all I have to do is win the CHT giveaway.


----------

